# SA school calendars through 2010



## ndonovan

Here are SA school calendars through 2008 thanks to DanM


2009 Calendar- http://www.education.gov.za/Schoolinfo/Info/39x7_School _Calenda_ English 2009.pdf
2010 Calendar- http://www.education.gov.za/Schoolinfo/Info/School Calendar 2010.pdf


----------

